# My Scolopendra subspinipes



## satchellwk (Aug 28, 2011)

Hello, I'm satchellwk, and I've been in the exotic pet hobby for most of my life. A few months ago, though, I got one of the most interesting and amazing pets ever, a Vietnamese giant centipede. His name is Osiris, and he has been the crown jewel of my animal minagere since april. He's approximately six or seven inches long and I'm not sure what subspecies he (or she, I haven't the time, experties, need, or desire ot sex him) but maybe someone here who knows more aobut centipedes could tell me. Here are some pics of him and his terrarium:
















So, what do you think?


----------



## coldvaper (Aug 29, 2011)

Looking good. I have 2 concerns, one being I don't see a large water dish for it in case it feels like using it and two the lid might be to close to the stuff in the tank and it might be able to get out but I really cant see the lid and how its setup so maybe it nothing. Other then that great looking pede, keep up the good work.


----------



## satchellwk (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks
There is a water dish, it's behind and to the right of him in the last picture (he had pushed a bunch of his substate into it when the pic was taken), and I keep clamps on the lid to keep him from getting out.


----------



## coldvaper (Aug 29, 2011)

cool man i didnt see it, you seem to be on the right track. Again Nice Pede, I wish I could get one.


----------



## coldvaper (Aug 29, 2011)

how big is it out of curiosity?


----------



## satchellwk (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks
I've never actually measured him; I haven't even taken him out of his tank since I got him (If I have to clean the tank, I spot clean when he's down in one of his burrows), but I would estimate that he is aobut 6 or 7 inches. Centipedes are really awesome, if you dont mind having a pet that you can't hold.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 29, 2011)

i have 1 just like that..as far as i know they are Scolopendra subspinipes vietnamese..mine is about 8" of joy


----------



## satchellwk (Aug 29, 2011)

catfishrod69 said:


> mine is about 8" of joy


I know exactly what you mean. Osiris is one of the most magnifiscent pets I've ever had the pleasure to keep. Some people have compared me to the people on the Animal Planet program "Fatal Attractions" becasue of him, but I don't mind it one bit.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 29, 2011)

i was actually kinda being sarcastic...i said 8" of joy, but meant 8" of pure satan....although i do know what you mean..haha


----------



## BigJ999 (Aug 29, 2011)

These guys are that mean huh ive always wanted one


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 29, 2011)

they are very deffensive basically an OBT of the pede world...




BigJ999 said:


> These guys are that mean huh ive always wanted one


----------



## BigJ999 (Aug 30, 2011)

So pretty much its the devil lol  although I don't think an OBT's bite can compare to these monsters as ive heard its very very painful.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 30, 2011)

im not sure but i think the pedes bite is alot worse...they really arent that bad, just have a tall tub/tank so they cant climb out, and never get your hands close enough for a strike, these guys are as fast as pokies, H. macs, etc..




BigJ999 said:


> So pretty much its the devil lol  although I don't think an OBT's bite can compare to these monsters as ive heard its very very painful.


----------



## BigJ999 (Aug 30, 2011)

I may get one  Im not really bothered by the aggression really as most of my spiders are aggressive/defensive. So where can I find one for a good price??


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 30, 2011)

keep an eye out in the for sale section or post a wanted to buy ad..



BigJ999 said:


> I may get one  Im not really bothered by the aggression really as most of my spiders are aggressive/defensive. So where can I find one for a good price??


----------



## BigJ999 (Aug 30, 2011)

I'll find one  So ive seen these are pretty efficient killers


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 30, 2011)

yeah they are quite good at it...take a  7-8" pede and toss in a adult male dubia, they definitely show you what they can do...good luck finding one, i would like to get some more pedes soon...i have a ethmostigmus triginopodus sp. blue ring leg, look those up, they are gorgeous..



BigJ999 said:


> I'll find one  So ive seen these are pretty efficient killers


----------



## BigJ999 (Aug 30, 2011)

well they actually are very pretty pede's  I got the crap bite out of me once by a local pede's lol it hurt lol so I want to avoid getting bitten by a larger one


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 30, 2011)

ive never been bit by one.. dont really plan on it..i read somewhere on the net, not sure if its true, that the vietnamese pede has only killed 1 person, it was like a 12 year old girl in the phillipines, she got bit on the head, and only lived for like 10 more hours, or something along those lines...might be true...sad.



BigJ999 said:


> well they actually are very pretty pede's  I got the crap bite out of me once by a local pede's lol it hurt lol so I want to avoid getting bitten by a larger one


----------



## BigJ999 (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah ive read that account as well  I actually think their venom is highly potent but a bite to the head could be fatal if swelling happens  The Amazon giant centipede has very very potent venom as well so I consider these larger pede's dangerous to humans.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 30, 2011)

yeah..but they are stunning critters to own..my gf absolutely hates them..cannot change her mind on that one..and i recently had a Scolopendra polymorpha get loose in the house, dont imagine itll live long though..


BigJ999 said:


> Yeah ive read that account as well  I actually think their venom is highly potent but a bite to the head could be fatal if swelling happens  The Amazon giant centipede has very very potent venom as well so I consider these larger pede's dangerous to humans.


----------



## BigJ999 (Aug 30, 2011)

Ahh well I hope you find it  It that species medically significant??


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 30, 2011)

im not really sure, i think that all Scolopendra are suposedly the worst.




BigJ999 said:


> Ahh well I hope you find it  It that species medically significant??


----------



## satchellwk (Aug 30, 2011)

BigJ999, I got mine at my local pet store, who special ordered it from Sunpet, the main pet supplier for hte Southeast US. You should be able to get one if the MS on your location stands for Mississippi; they cost 15$ directly from sunpet, but mine was 30$ with store markup. 

catfishrod69, I hope you can find your polymorpha. I dont know which you should be more worried about, him dying or you unexpectantly finding him in a not-so-convenient place.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 30, 2011)

i cant believe you got them that cheap...pick me up a few..im not too worried about finding the polymorpha, i know i never will, its only bout 3", and my house is a disaster, so its probably inside the wall, or under stuff somewhere...




satchellwk said:


> BigJ999, I got mine at my local pet store, who special ordered it from Sunpet, the main pet supplier for hte Southeast US. You should be able to get one if the MS on your location stands for Mississippi; they cost 15$ directly from sunpet, but mine was 30$ with store markup.
> 
> catfishrod69, I hope you can find your polymorpha. I dont know which you should be more worried about, him dying or you unexpectantly finding him in a not-so-convenient place.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Aug 30, 2011)

polymorpha's are slightly painful(to me anyway) and don't like to let go but nothing serious.  Nice tank!


----------



## BigJ999 (Aug 30, 2011)

Well $30 isn't bad  although I think its funny imagining petco people dealing with a highly defensive/aggressive large medically significant pede'd lol  As they don't tend to know much about anything


----------



## satchellwk (Aug 30, 2011)

BigJ999 said:


> Well $30 isn't bad  although I think its funny imagining petco people dealing with a highly defensive/aggressive large medically significant pede'd lol  As they don't tend to know much about anything


Ha, I know what you mean. I doubt anyone at the Pet Supplies Plus knew exactly how dangerous osiris was when they got him, and ironically, another that someone else got the same time I did, in. Good luck luck wiht yours if you do decide ot get one. Just be really careful whenever you have to move it.  

Thanks Zonbonzovi!


----------



## BigJ999 (Aug 30, 2011)

Well I mean the people at my petco don't know jack about these medically significant pede's  I mean its a good thing they didn't know this species has a death to its name  I regard these pede's as highly venomous and dangerous pede's like this are actually very toxic creatures


----------

